# Wire size for sub-panel



## deepstuff (Nov 21, 2008)

Before I finish the ceiling in my basement I want to run a wire to my attached garage to power my 220V welder.   According to the manual the welder should be on a 40 amp circuit.  My intention is to use this circuit for only my welder now, but later to power a sub panel when I build a detached garage.  Once this is built my welder will be relocated to the detached.   My question is what size wire do I need?  In my detached I should only be using one big apliance at a time with a few lights.


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 21, 2008)

Considering your plans I'd go with #6cu wire, and run a neutral even though your welder does not need one. The sub-panel will.
This way you can have a 60A sub-panel, which is a decent size for a residential shop/garage.


----------



## deepstuff (Nov 21, 2008)

So,
   I need a #6/4  so that I have a ground and a neutral or a #6/3?


----------



## speedy petey (Nov 21, 2008)

For a cable it would be 6/3 w/ground.


----------

